# Creek Bottom (Doles)



## drtj

Who's going in Feb? I'm wanting to go just curious as to who else is gonna be there.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Where is this? this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## drtj

Its in south Ga. About 15 miles north of Sylvester


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I just looked, and that's about an 8 hr drive for me. I'm going to have to think about it. Could you post an address for me, just in case? Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

2010Bruterider said:


> I just looked, and that's about an 8 hr drive for me. I'm going to have to think about it. Could you post an address for me, just in case? Thanks


Location:101 Cleo Boyd RdWarwick, GA 31796


----------



## drtj

Here is their website.

http://www.creekbottomtrailrides.com/


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

its a great place to ride.. i was there over the summer for the 4 of july ride..


----------



## Bootlegger

The SMRS race will be there Feb. 18th-20th. I will be there for it.


----------



## drtj

Boot guess i will get to meet ya then. I am planning on being there


----------



## Bootlegger

drtj said:


> Boot guess i will get to meet ya then. I am planning on being there


Thats Cool. I should be there Friday afternoon sometime. I will probably camp right behind the straight pit. There's a big oak tree there. It will be me and two other teammates. Come over and visit sometime. If we change camping places I'll let you know.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

i want to go but the rest of the group is wanting to go somewhere new. i love going to doles always have a great time. sunk the king last time i was there and she is still in repair mode lol. but with that being said i also did a lot of new add ons to her.


----------



## greenkitty7

there will be a big group of us going. i thing oldmanbrute said he was going as well. you are more than welcome to ride with us drtj. should be around 15 bikes or so if no one backs out.


----------



## robisra

I'm going. I have family in Cordele, so I make almost all of the doles weekends. If i bring the camper, then ill be the campsite with the burgendy f150 and adrenaline toyhauler. hopefully it will be warmer by then!


----------



## Bootlegger

If anyone is going to this race and has an EFI bike that want tuned let me know. I will have my Wideband Commander with me. I would prefer you have a bung already on it so I don't have to bring a welder. I will also take some off the price if you have a bung already installed. Just let me know, it would be a great opportunity to get your bike tuned and not have to drive a long ways to do it. If you need any kind of info click on Bootlegger Performance in my signature.

Thanks, Boot


----------



## drtj

Well change of plans for me. Im not going. Had a few things come up. Maybe next go round


----------



## greenkitty7

So ready for Doles! ready to ride!


----------



## bshattuck87

One day I'll make it out to Doles. I've heard nothing but good things about the place!

Brenton


----------



## greenkitty7

its the best park in GA IMO.


----------



## greenkitty7

bump!


----------



## Bootlegger

For the members on here that is going....come up and talk to me if you see me. There will be Three of us from Randy Miller Racing there. Our jerseys are Pink & Black...so you can't miss us...lol. I would love to meet some more of the members from here.


----------



## greenkitty7

where are yall camping? we usually try to get close to the showers.


----------



## Bootlegger

Going to try to camp somewhere around there. Probably right behind the straight pit on the fence.


----------



## robisra

Well, I'm out. My son is going to be advancing from his white belt to yellow that Saturday at 1pm, and I'm not going to miss it. Darn karate instructor and his mid day Saturday classes...I'd kick his butt if I could!!!


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

good news to all i am going to doles and am so stoked. there will be 5 of us for sure maybe more. boot will stop by you are running a king 750 i have a 700 but can probably get info from you to get it even better. i am so ready i can not take it anymore lol.


----------



## greenkitty7

only 7 more days!


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

well when your like me stuck on a tugboat in charleston sc 24/7 23 days at a time it seems like well time stands still lol. but yeah i should have the bike back soon from tyler little at coastal small engine repair. he is doing the motor rebuild on my king quad from doles a few months back. i have also added 29.5 laws and new 212 itp ss wheels with a boat load of other add ons lol.


----------



## greenkitty7

sweet man, you will be pleased with how well the king does with the laws as compared to the mudlites you had!


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah...I can help you out with the KQ. I will be there unless something happens and I have to stay home cause its my Twin Boys birthday Monday. Just realized that today...lol. Thats sad huh...! I still should be there though.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

awsome. well we will have 2 kings with laws on them this year both of us bought them just in the last two weeks. i had a friends set on there for doles when i killed my king and i was so impressed with them. now i have a set 10 12 combo. same as i rode on last time. the other guy bob bo this will be his first experience with them. boot look forward to meeting ya. same goes for greenkitty and any other mimb guys and gals on here


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

airdam clutching stage one how well will this improve on my bike boot? and idea


----------



## Bootlegger

BIGBEARJOHN said:


> airdam clutching stage one how well will this improve on my bike boot? and idea


IMO....I would get Tony James Or Coop45 to machine my primary. I would have them do there Mod #3 plus they call it.


----------



## greenkitty7

4 more days!


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

3 more days yeah baby


----------



## greenkitty7

^ How do you figure?


----------



## oldmanbrute

I think he's using 'new math'


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Because i dont count the day i have already started lol so tuesday leaves me only 2 days lol. Just helps me get through the day on a tugboat. I never knew it was so boring running a pushboat till i was doing it lol


----------



## Bootlegger

Aww...only a few more days till race time.


----------



## greenkitty7

Got the 400 put back together last night and sealed up tighter than a frogs azz... just got to clean her up and we be ready!


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

bike is still not together i am getting a little worried.:banghead: what can i do lol hope she is ready to ride soon. i still have work i need to do when the shop is done with it.


----------



## greenkitty7

yall, i may have an anxiety attack when i roll through the gates... im so effin ready to ride.


----------



## Bootlegger

greenkitty7...are you getting there tomorrow? I will PM you my cell number. Call me when your there. Come on over...would like to meet more folks from the forum.


----------



## greenkitty7

yea man! should be there a little after the gates open.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

i shoulb be there soon after the gates open as well. i am ready to ride. i just heard my bike will be ready about 5pm. so i can get it loaded as well as the other king quad. my tires will have to wait till i get it to creek bottom to put them on. but it will be ok lol. ya,ll i hope to meet some of you guys there and maybe ride together. but i must warn now some of our group is a bit wild at times lol. see yall there


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

ps my name is john. ill be around the big t-cat 100 wrapped with a green rad guard on 32 backs. his name is mat. lol


----------



## greenkitty7

in 24 hours ill be either drunk and riding or ill be drunk and broke, maybe even all three....lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

Looks like Boot's is going to have the South Georgia Chapter of MIMB there to root him on.....lol. I'll be there Sat. morn looking for GK7 "Pride" banner. High Sat. is going to be 76*.....SWEET!


----------



## drtj

greenkitty7 said:


> in 24 hours ill be either drunk and riding or ill be drunk and broke, maybe even all three....lol


 

Drink a few for me. :beerchug:


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Greenkitty oldmanbrute and bootlegger i hope to be there tomorrow but have not heard from the guy building my bike. But i will be there.


----------



## Bootlegger

I should be there around 2:00pm.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Ok bike will be done around lunch time so i will be there around 4-5pm tomorrow. Oooooo yeahhhhhh


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Alright so i am posting this on the way to go get the king quad. My guy came through and got her running i am so ready. See yall there


----------



## big wall on 44s

cant belive i cant make this one!! i got a few friends there now sending me pics :-(!! the ole brute just sitin clean and shiny in garage! oh well ill make it soon to one of the events there!! gunna be at mudmuckers next


----------



## Bootlegger

Anyone get any pics?


----------



## greenkitty7

i got some but i have to get them off my camera.


----------



## Bootlegger

Cool....Sorry I didn't get to meet you. I don't think I left the trailer but to race....lol.


----------



## greenkitty7

Anybody going next month?


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

My bike is back in the shop. Oldmanbrute I saw you at Doles pass by me but didn't realize it till later that day. Bootlegged sorry I missed the singel cylinder class due to my breakdown. But I am sure ill meet some of you guys lol


----------



## drtj

greenkitty7 said:


> Anybody going next month?



Yep. Hate that I missed this one.


----------

